# Tips on learning/playing/phrasing jazz fusion



## jimmyshred (Feb 8, 2012)

So i'm getting into the whole jazz fusion sort of thing and just wanted to start up a thread with heaps of good info, tips and advice and what not. 

basically, i learnt this earlier today



and fell in love with it and just wanted a to learn a few more songs/solo's by different artists to get or whatever to help get me going in the right direction. 

here is my attempt also


----------



## Brian D (Feb 12, 2012)

The first step would be to never learn something anything jazz or fusion inspired note-for-note when it's a solo or improvisation. A big part of fusion and jazz music is that it's never meant to be done the same way twice. The "surprise" element in the soloing is the fundamental element of improvised fusion music, and it defines the player better then any written solo.

Accentuate the fourth and seventh for a more jazzy feel, add chromatic to scalar runs, play out of key/bring yourself back in, have a swing feel at times...playing fusion is mostly about incorporating these sort of core jazz elements into a harder playing style. Those are just 4 examples of some definitive jazz phrasing elements -- there's no real rule book. Tons of guitarists who are defined as "fusion" music have never swung in there life.

It's really hard to teach on pen and paper -- it requires loads of listening, and knowing what you want when you pick up the instrument and play over chord changes. The more sure you are with the way you want to sound, the better you _will_ sound.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 20, 2012)

Brian D's advice is all good. To play jazz or fusion well, you have to get into a different mindset. It's all about creating something in the moment, and not about perfect execution. There's nothing wrong with learning solos, but just remember that the person who originally played it almost certainly couldn't play it note-for-note again from memory. It was a one-time event for them.

Also remember that jazz theory and harmony is much more of a "suggestion" than a rule book. Jazz is all about breaking rules or making up your own--unless you're playing a session gig or backing up a singer etc. If it's your gig, it's your rules.


----------



## Davey (Apr 10, 2012)

Definately check out Allan Holdsworth if you haven't and take note of his crazy phrasing


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^^ this man has the right idea, no 2 solos holdsworth has played have ever been the same, even on his album "against the clock" he re-recorded Tokyo Dream (my personal favorite) and the solo was completely different. that man is a true master of the instrument, but he may be a little to much right off the bat.

Try transcribing some of John Pizzarelli's solos, some are easy because he scats while he plays, that made it easier for me, Like brian D said you dont want to do a solo exactly how it is recorded or written HOWEVER i do believe learning the solo note for note can be helpful because afterwards you should take a step back and analyze to see what the player was thinking, then use those ideas in your own improvisation... ill stop now cause i can go on for a while on this

For your health


----------

